# Just got a Motobecane Super Mirage, Ladies bike . just how old ? Have serial #



## FujiTedII (Oct 18, 2012)

So I Just got a Motobecane Super Mirage, Ladies bike . just how old ? Have serial # . Anyhow know how to decipher a Motobecane serial # ?


----------

